# What's your Golden's Nickname(s)?



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Kahuna is "Kahuna Man" or "Kahuna Buna" lmao not much creativity going on over here lol...

My heart dog and first golden was Trigger... I named him after Roy Rogers' horse lol (I was 9 or 10 lol)... When my sister Mackenzie was very young she would call him "Pigger" so eventually his name was "Pig" and it had nothing to do with the animal lmao


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty...just Mist or Misty Morning or BooBoo
Holly...Holly belle or Holly Belly Or just Belly
My Bridge Golden, Sandy was Sandy Baby sung to the tune of Santa Baby


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Vinnie's nick names are:
Vinnie Bug
Vinnie Boo
Vinster ( my daughters nick name for him)
"V" ( my husband's)


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket Man
Gorilla legs (his front legs have so much thick fur already, and when he lays on his back and waves them at me they remind me of a gorilla's arms....so I started calling him gorilla legs)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Bridger - "Britches"
there's more, of course


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Amber's (Amber Bock) nicknames are:

Ours - Amby, Amberlina

Petsitter - Amber Alert


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

When we had our two Goldens Lucky and Penny we called them Big L and Little P. Now that we have our Daisy she is our Little D. My husband sometimes calls her Double D!


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, since our Golden is still not chosen , I'll tell you our cats nicknames...

Emme-Emm-o, Emmie Temmie, Fur bucket, Snow Trooper (she's a ragdoll, so has super beautiful long hair)

Zoey-Zeezee, Baby Zeekle, Suckle Me Elmo (she was adopted as a young kitten and "nurses" on this one fuzzy blanket ).


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I find I'm calling Woody "buddy" quite a bit....like come on buddy let's get going.

Pete


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sometimes "Max" is "Maxie" or "Maxie Man." Or "Big Boy."


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You asked.... 

Tee
Boo
Sweet
Sweet Girl
Pumpkin
Potato
Potato Face
Turnip
Banana
Lovie
Love
Lovebird
Lambie
Sweetheart
Sweetpea
Honey
Pooper
Tesia Bear

And she answers to them all....


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jasper's nicknames are- Jaspies, Jappers, Buddy and occasionaly Jasper, lol!
Poppy's nicknames are- Pops, Popsie,Plops

haha


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Chloe's are: 

Chlobo 
Coco (my dad's nickname for her that stuck)
Cokes
Cocomo 
Co
Cokaroo
Pumpkin

is you make a "k" noise... she usually perks up


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lately it's either Bubba (he's my baby boy child  )or Cuppah (for 'cup of sugar' because of all the white he'd getting on his face). Or Jacketty for more obvious reasons. 

Arthur = Collibear

Lu (our cat) = Keekee


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Amber's was Amberishus

Maddie's is often Maddog, but she is still new. We'll see what she grows into.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

M & M, which stands for Mercy Miracle.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy is Bud, Buzz, or Buzzy. 

RIP Lucky was Ducky or Big boy

Yorkies-
Cozy- Mama dog- Real name is Cosette
Lucy- Goosey, Lulu
Roxy- Foxy, Boop- Real name is Rock Candy
RIP Zoey- Zobe

Cats-
Mika aka angry paw Kitty to the dog- Missy Moew Moew
Tallulah aka nice, furry Kitty to the dogs- Lula, Buddha Pest


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Sammy has the best nick name -- MR BAABBY, you have to say it in a dramatic voice when he is being dramatic about something, like wanting a treat really bad.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Usually Bubba or bub bub.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I call Bo Bubba. Short for Baby!
I also make all kinds of nicknames from his name.
I also call him Gi-gan-tor and little tiny baby puppy (he's 106 pounds).


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Wakefield is the Wakester, Wake Monster, Buddy Boo, Little Man, Wakiedoodle - whatever fits the occasion. No - he's not a golden doodle - I'd never heard of one of those until after he had this nickname. Glad everyone else has a bunch of names for their dogs.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

i call chester 

baby
love
papi ( spanish house over here haha )
baby boy
and puppy lol


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Sparkles is called
Spark,
Sparky,
Squeaker
or 
Squekquel

Boots is 
Boot dog
Boot box you had to see his fair costume,
Boodles or
Boo

Tink is
Tink Tink
Tinkers,
Tinker Toy
Tinkle puppy and 
STinker.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow is called:

Shadow Monster
Monster
Little Man
Shady
Slim Shady
Mini-Cooper (he looks just like my parents' golden, Cooper)


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla is Ta when being good, Tayla Monkey when being silly or Satan's Spawn most of the time.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Maddie's main nickname was Pippa.
Also Baby Girl, Sweetie and various other terms of affection. 

Bentley's nicknames are still developing.
I call him Baby B
And my little Marshmallow, because his coat is the color of a lightly toasted marshmallow.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako is also called: Mako Bento...Baby Mako and on occassion we forget and call him Baloo!
Our bridge dog Baloo was called:Balooster...Balooby...Sidewinder...
Our other bridge dog Bucky was also called: Buckster, Buckydoodles, Buckaroo
Boy do I miss my bridge boys!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rosebud when cuddling and Rebel Rose when she is acting like one


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

LOLA: Monkey Dog

Wiggle Diggle

Mommie's little favorite


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Dixie gets called:

Dix (This is what I call her most of the time, especially when we're having deep conversations or going somewhere! XD)
Dixie Lou
Lady (though she's far from being a lady!)
Lady Lou
Lou
Big Girl (she's the only big dog in a house of small dogs! XD)
Golden Girl
Moose


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley's main nickname is "Goose". The first night she was home I called her a silly goose. She's been some rendition of the word goose ever since. "Finley Goosey", "Goosey Goose", "rotton goose", also Fin, Finnegan Finley, and Beauty.


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ernie is called Ernie Burnie
Snake Bite (when he was very mouthy)
Fluffy puppy (we sing I had a little puppy a little fluffy puppy) it drives him mad
Little E - and we had his Great Grandad Eric

He often get called Eric by family and friend


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

This is too cute! 

Hank: Mr. Hankie; Hanky-Wanky; Tank; Boo Boo....GH, for "Good Hank"
Maggie: Most of the time, and this is terrible, I call her Skinny Bitch, as she is a bit thin right now from all the summer running around she does. Maggie Mae.
Riley: Riley Rae; Hmm...Lover Girl....

Gee, I am not very creative! lol


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

*So many nicknames....!*

I hadn't noticed just how many names we have for Bear until I saw this thread and began to write them down. I should consider myself very lucky that he has a good recall given how many names we call him! So Bear is his proper name. But he's also called:

Dr Bear - he has a penchant for licking bruises/cuts
Bam Bam - the noise his constantly wagging tail makes on the floor
The Bammer
Boo Boo
Bam Bam Baby Bear Boy - no idea why
Cuddleflump - he is super cuddly 
The Lovely Boy
Mr Moose - again, no idea why!
Cheese for Brains/Mr Cheese - a bit mean that one
The Stench Meister - loves swampy water....
Big Nose
Bear the Big White Dog - neighbour's kids call him that
White Wolf
Squint Eyed Bob - (said in a pirate accent) for when he's lying at the top of the stairs looking down at us giving us the evil eye if he disapproves of whatever is going on


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess has somehow become Boo Boo. I'm really trying not to call him that , but it just keeps slipping out.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

My husband just came up with a new one for Tayla. I had previously posted Tayla Monster when she is bad, but Rick wanted something different so he came up with Tasmania Tayla. She has the teeth for it!!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Riley has a few names that he answers to:

Pookey, Pookey Ookey, Coop, Riley Cooper


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Murphy - MurFur, MurFussy, boy-boy, handsome puppy, Mud Monster (he loves to get filthy), Stinker, Mr. Buddy

Saffron - Sassy, Saf, Missy Mowhawk (she has a mowhawk cowlick), Missy muffins, Cuddle bug, Turd girl (she's a poop eater :yuck, Bossy britches, Flirty girl, Pissy princess (when she stomps off to her crate at night if you accidentally touch her with your feet), and the other patrons at the dog park have nicknamed her "the Miller park tart" she teases intact males by flagging her tail at them and running while looking back at them batting her eyes. When they catch her and try to mount her she sits down and growls at them and then starts it again :uhoh: She is fixed, has been since we adopted her but causes quite the fuss with the boys, always has. We also call her "spitfire" beacuse she is one LOL!

Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bear was mainly Bearmonster, but also baby girl & sweetness
Kenzie is is mainly Kenzie kitten or "the monster" when she's in her biting phase for the day
Guinness (lab) is G or G-boy or Mr Guinness


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

In my house we hear....
Tucker Boo, Tuck, Boo, and mostly Handsome Dude. 
Tessie Wessie, Putt Putt, and Princess. :smooch:

There are others but these seem to be the most popular.

Now, the nicknames I have for my DD...now _that _would make a long list!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Barney: barnascoon, bob bobs, barna, barn, barneymon, bunascoona, bobs, mummies boy, golden boy, bebes, (the list goes on)

Penny: pennymon, penpen, pen, mon dog, mon dooy, mini mon, dooy dog, dooy, mummies girl.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Davis is:
bubba
Beastie-boy
Beast
Punk-punk and 
Dah-veez with an accent 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tayla's Mom said:


> My husband just came up with a new one for Tayla. I had previously posted Tayla Monster *when she is bad,* *but Rick wanted something different so he came up with Tasmania Tayla.* She has the teeth for it!!!


Ha ha that's cute. When Wyatt is bad my husband calls him "Your dog" LOL!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We've been calling Bentley, Dirty Birdy, that dog is not happy unless he's filthy!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Here are some more for Vinnie:

Pretty Boy
Puppy ( very original)
Baby Boy
Bubby
Vinnie Bug
VINCENT (when he's naughty)
Silly


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

We used to call Duda Doodee, Duds, Gully, Du, Doodoo... 

We call Summer Sum Sum, Summerson, Summer girl, Summy... and monster dog


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Sadie's nickname is Shady...because she will trick you to get food... and she is also Miss Sadie.

Emma's nickname is Pooper, because she had lots of GI issues when she was a tiny pup. I forgot my son calls her Little Lady.


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

Darby: AKA
Darby Doo
Darby Doodles
Doodlebug
Doodle boy
Mr. D
Schnoodle (This one got a response from my daughter "Mom, he is not a schnoodle!)
Baby Boy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*In my house we hear....
Tucker Boo, Tuck, Boo, and mostly Handsome Dude. 
Tessie Wessie, Putt Putt, and Princess. *

Thought of others as they came out of my mouth!

Tucker: Big Baby Boy or Great Big Baby Boy
Tess: Baby Girl, or Itty Bitty Baby Girl

Funny how silly we can all be about our pets, huh? I try not to use the nicknames or speak baby talk to them around other people, but sometimes it just comes out. I used to think people were so weird to do all that, and now I'm right in there with them!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Ha ha that's cute. When Wyatt is bad my husband calls him "Your dog" LOL!



LOL, that's what my Husband calls Barney when he's been bad........"Your dog" or when he's been soppy..............."mummies dog"


----------



## DiamondGal (Jan 8, 2014)

Resurrected this old thread because I'm sure there are more members and more dogs that have come along. I know I have two more that were not on here yet.

Graham is our Beagle. Nick names include: 
Grammy
Gramster
Grimmy
Grim
Gram Bam
Mr. Graham

Max is our Corgi/German Shepherd mix. Nick names include:
Maxmillion
Max Max
Maxie
Maxineesta (sp?)

Abby was our Golden girl, dod: 1/15/14. Nick Names included:
Abbs
Abby doo
Abby dabbie doo
Abbster
Abby Girl
Girlie
Hey Bud

Jessie, Golden at the Bridge. Nick Names included:
Jess
Jester
Jelly Belly


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife calls Bella: Ballerina.
I often refer to her as Daddy's girl.
& just Girl.
Her recall is "Bella!, come here girl".

Mike D


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

We have two goldens. Our "the girls".

Allie is gator (or alli-gator)

Cassie is casserole.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Bear 
Thor bear 
I call him bear more then Thor most days 
Oh and my polar bear


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, we make up lots of silly names; 
*
Arwen Falcor* (because she looks like Falcor from Neverending Story when she lays down sometimes), 
*
Arwen May* (because you have to have a middle name for when they are REALLY in trouble)

*Arwenator* (for when she is the stuffed animal terminator) 

Other names: Trouble, Barkaholic, Foodie, Puppers, Beautiful


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I call my buddy BigRed and Buthead occasionally.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty who is my golden. His nick name is: Pups

Kerrie Ann my Brittany. Her nick name is: Beautiful girl

Skunky my Pomeranian puppy. His nick name has two versions. The first is: Skunk the monk. The second is: Skunky the monkey


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Can't believe I missed this first time around...

Maggie is:

MJ
Piddlepads
Princess Mookanuka
Maggs

With Piddlepads and MJ being most common.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Rindy:

Rindy Sue
Sue-Sue
Sweetie
Sister

Finn:

Finny
Finn-Man
Brother
Funny Boy
Mister
Bud

As a "couple" they are called Frin.  

And sometimes I mix their names up and call them Rinn and Findy.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our three have names linking them to the breeders kennel and parents or Grandparents:
We use these (call names) to send them after game:


Sugar River Yukon's Golden Fox (Foxy)
*Goldrun's Magic Maddie JH (Dee)*
Doublegold's Spirit of Maximillian JH (Max)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear has many names....

Buddy Bear
Hell hound
Shadow
Beast
Devil Dog
Best Dog in the WORLD! <--- need this on a food bowl for him
Cuddle bum <-- idk where that came from


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

Fluffs and Turd. 

Heh


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Good to know we're not the only ones to have multiple nicknames for both boys.


*Axl*: 

Ax, Ax-man, Ax to the Max, Axie, Axie-boy, Aximus, MAXimus, Hammer, Hammer-Time, Disc-dude, Rock Star, Magic Man, and finally "the Healer" for his tongue work on cuts bruises, headaches, etc.

Nicknames from the past when he was _*much*_ younger and most times a *HUGE PITA*

"Dick", "Disc-Dick", and last but not least, for those of you you familiar with "a Christmas Story" ..."Fudge"-O <pause> the dog. (Only I didn't say fudge). LOL

*Angus:*

"Puffy" which he is called 75% of the time, Gus, Gus-Gus, Gussie, An-gie, and Sock-Gobbler (due to his affitinty for swallowing sweat socks whole).

While not technically a nickname, he is often the chief architect of what is referred to as "Turd-henge"

When he is witnessed doing something incredibly klutzy (for example face planting after slipping on ice earlier today):

Spaz, Spazzie, Spazmoid, Clownie, Dopey, Numbnuts, "Du-Mass", and last but not least "tool(bag)".


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby's nicknames are, bubble, bubbs, swishy, sweetface and son of eddie after his daddy!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Willie Nelson's so far are Will, Willie, Nugget, Fluff Ball, Willie Man, and Kissy Face Man. The last one is a big deal, because that was one of my nicknames for Charlie and it has not been uttered to another dog since he passed 3 years ago.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley is 
Bent-lay (with a bit of a British accent)
Bent-a-lay
Benny or Benny Boo are the more common nicknames he's called.
Oh and Whippies because he has the most kissable lips per my daughter. 

While not a GR, my Min Pin is named Marino but he's called Reno for short and that turns into: Reenie Beanie, Reenie, Weenie, Beans, Reno Beano and lately Jerk when he pees on the floor. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Deaglan is sometimes referred to as "Booper." Plus a whole plethora of Russian nicknames not suitable for this forum.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke has a few nicknames....Dukester, Dukers, Booger (my step-daughter calls him that), buddy boy, smelly boy (recently had to have his anal glands expressed and my husband called him this plus he has been know to clear a room every now and then!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Depends on who you ask in my family:

Josie is Josie Girl, Josie Mae, or Obnoxious Furry Monster. When I get home, the first thing I say is, "How is my baby girl?" 

My mom calls her Josie Marie and my dad calls her Jose'. My little cousin calls her Nippers.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

My "Bear" was nicknamed "Bo-Bo", he was a giant for a golden, in his prime he was 112 pounds and not fat, 27-28 inches, I could barely palm his skull (way out of conformance). 

My "Kodi" was call "Ba-Ba", and "Little Mister" (after having Bear he seemed small even at 72 pounds).


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooklyn is called bk and honey 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kris L (Mar 2, 2013)

Hmmmm Kiba has earned quite a few nicknames in his short life people say hes quite the character we have

Crazy (everyone calls him that but mainly me)
R.B. stands for road block my mom came up with that one
Tank (my step dad)
Keebee (neighbors little girls)
and grizzly (he kinda looks lile a grizzly bear cub from the back when he gets put of the water)
oh and unfortunatly he earned the nickname dum dum as he kinda lacks common sense sometimes especially when he does somthing he knows hes not supposed too. I more tend to think hes just a bold rebel sometimes.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I call Thor by bear. So much so he thinks it's his name. I tried it out the other day. I said "Thor" while he was laying down. Nothing. I said "Bear" he lifted his head and came to me. I guess his name is bear lol 
So Thor bear
Bear 
Bear-cifus 
T bear
Big bear 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Mr. Archer
Arch-dog
Arch-man
Big puppy
Fluffers
Boog lol

He has a million names. I think I only use his real name when he's in trouble or getting a command.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Maggie moo
Maggie may
Maggie muffin


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

For Lilly:
Lilly bug (dont ask)
Hairy (my coworker gave her that one!) 
Sweet girl (by my neighbor and most everyone she meets!)

And for Sanford:
Turd (by alot of people..for good reason!yuck..)

My cat.,who I rarely talk about..her name is Tiara..
Princess Tiara
queen Bitch
Evilness
Your Highness (she is a special calico cat ;-)! Lol)


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Chloe is:

Babygirl
Sweetieface
Clo-Monster
Miz Dawg
Poo Breath
Goldie Girl
Silly face
Clo-Clo


----------



## Foster's Mom (Nov 29, 2016)

This thread is old but still fun to share!

We have really weird nicknames for Foster and I sometimes wonder what our neighbors must think of us. Fosty Boo, Baby Dog, Angel Boy, Snooker (no idea where this came from), Little Snook...

Also, people have come up with the strangest names for him when they ask what his name is and hear our answer wrong. Does this happen to anyone else? One time a lady thought I said "Fostick" and other times people thought we said Pasta or Fossil. So funny!


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Phoenix our Jack Russell

Pheen Pheen
Puppy (even though he'll be 8 this year)
crack head dog
Pheen My-ster
Stefan (my kids jokingly call him this)
Fin-neeto (again the kids)
O.P. (Original Puppy)


Luna our golden girl 
Sweet P(uppy)
Looney Luna
Baby Girl
Floof 
Luna Petuna


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We only have our Great Pyrenees, Moose left. Since I am Queen of the house and yard (my domain) I knighted him and call him SIR MOOSE, , hubby calls him MOOSE MOO, or BIG MOOSE


Of our late goldens,
Sophie--I called her SOPHIE GIRL and hub called her SWEET PEA


Honey--well she had lots of names. The most common was HONEY BUNNY, but also MISS SWEETNESS, WILD CHILD, 


KayCee--KAYCEE BELLE, KASE


Buck--BUCKY BOO, BOO BOO (He and Scooter were full brothers, different litters)


Hunter--HUNTSIE, HUNNER, and mostly PETEY AND WAM-PETE-O and WAMPIE. (He and KayCee were litter mates.


Scooter--TOOT-TOOT, TOODOZE


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dory is 

Sissy 
Fluff Fluff
Doh doh dory 
Puppers


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

This is cute!

My Riley is RiRi, pooper, poopoop, pupup, papa (bc pupup sometimes comes out of my mouth as papa), and of course, Baby...
He answers to anything ❤


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Isn't it funny who we come up with these nicknames for our beloved dogs!


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Bailey is affectionately called Sweet Pea and not so affectionately called Alli as in our little alligator..... she also answers to the word "treat" and "NO!" LOL


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

Our boy Summer is: 
Summy
Summy bear
Summy pie
Sums
Mr. Tiny
Gecko (he looked like one when he climbed stairs in his awkward growth stage)
Baby boy
Puppers


----------

